# Bike Parcours in Nürnberg und Umgebung



## Suko81 (19. Februar 2019)

Moin zusammen 

ich würde gerne am Wochenende mal mit meiner dreijährigen Tochter auf einen Bike Parcours gehen, auf dem sie sich mit ihrem Laufrad ein bisschen austoben und üben kann. 
Kennt ihr da was geeignetes in N/FÜ/ER oder der näheren Umgebung?

Grüße 
Suko81


----------



## static (19. Februar 2019)

Hallo,

in Erlangen hätten wir auf dem Spielplatz Theodor-Heuss-Anlage einen kleinen Parcours für Kinder (als "BMX-Bahn" ausgeschildert). Das ist allerdings wirklich nur eine Strecke mit ein paar Hügeln zum drüber fahren. Dafür mit großem Spielplatz nebendran.


			
				Fotos Theodor-Heuss-Anlage schrieb:
			
		

>



Nicht weit weg gibt es noch die Dirt-Bahn am Easthouse. Die würde ich aber nicht für kleine Kinder empfehlen. Das ist nach den aktuellen Sanierungen wieder eine ernsthafte Dirt-Anlage mit hohen Sprüngen.

Was vielleicht interessant sein dürfte, wäre der "Bikepark Obermichelbach".
Neben den Table-Lines gibt's hier auch einen relativ umfangreichen Pumptrack. Da könnten also Eltern und Kind gemeinsam Spaß haben.


			
				Foto Obermichelbach schrieb:
			
		

>



Der Bikepark Veitsbronn wäre grundsätzlich sicher auch eine Möglichkeit, ist aktuell aber gesperrt (der Boden ist dort ziemlich durchgeweicht).

Alle genannten Optionen haben Erde als Oberflächenmaterial und sind dementsprechend bei Nässe weniger geeignet.
Der nächste Pumptrack aus Asphalt ist leider erst in Pegnitz zu finden.

Übrigens: Die Kinder eines Bekannten aus Nürnberg haben mit ihren Laufrädern auch viel Spaß beim Fahren auf Skate-Anlagen.


René
DIMB IG Erlangen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Suko81 (19. Februar 2019)

Hi Rene,

vielen Dank für deine Tipps. Ich werde sie Theodor-Heuss-Anlage oder Obermichelbach mal ausprobieren.
Auf Asphalt wollte ich noch nicht. Sie fährt zwar schon relativ sicher, aber auf so einer Rampe im Skatepark bekommt sie ja schon ordentlich Speed drauf.

Grüße
Iven


----------

